# The green cross of Surrender



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2014)

Green Cross to Bear > Vintage Wings of Canada


----------



## N4521U (Nov 24, 2014)

Great shots all of them.

My entry into Captured GB.


----------



## javlin (Nov 24, 2014)

Very interesting will have to read all at a later time


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2014)

Interesting shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 14, 2014)

Excellent link and lovely model Bill. That's the Kiwi Zero that survives in Auckland. There's pictures of it on the Vintage Wings site.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)

Kyushu K11W Shigaru


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2015)

Nicely tucked away!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## A4K (Jan 21, 2015)

Great pics! 

Btw,there is a great link devoted to this subject on the net:
Green Cross to Bear > les Ailes dâ€™Ã‰poque du Canada


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2015)

a4k plse read post #1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2017)




----------

